# sneaking into bed



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

Penny sleeps on a dog bed on the floor at night, but has been increasingly sneaking into our bed while we are asleep. I move her when I wake up, but it gets old (and tiring) and she is getting bolder and sneaking in earlier and earlier. Anyone have success against this behavior?


----------



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah.

Our solution. We bought a King sized bed and Charlie sleeps with us. ;D


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

That's funny. We did the same thing but all that extra space just goes to waste because Clyde is plastered against me no matter where I am in the bed. My husband jokes (kind of) by saying "How much has this dog cost me now? First it's the dog, then the fence, now a new bed, etc..." I think were getting towards the $5,000 mark.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 6, 2010)

This is so funny. We are going through the same thing. Gidget slept all night in her doggie bed as well and used to climb into our bed at 6:00 am sharp. Now she is sneaking in earlier. And yes, she is very sneaky about it. The only way that I know that she is in our bed is because she crams her body next to me and tries to share my pillow. Sorry that I can't give any advice on how to stop this behavior. I've given up!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Rosie (now 16 mos) has slept in the human bed from the beginning. But I can definitely relate to these stories in the sense that if she hadn't established herself as a bed sleeper, she would have snuck in for sure. And yes, she plasters herself against us. Annoying and cute at the same time.


----------

